# Goose and teal report



## trapperrandall (Aug 4, 2011)

Lots of geese. I dont think the teal are here yet. Havent seen many local ducks yet either. They must be hiding out where its cooler. Anyone seen any teal yet?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 4, 2011)

no teal or geese seen in augusta yet. i heard from some local dnr that it could be a bad early season, but i dont know how he could predict that? i was in missouri last week and saw some teal and plenty of geese, but i don't know if they are on the move or not. probably need a big front up north to start pushing them down. just my guess...


----------



## chadf (Aug 4, 2011)

Saw resident geese with landing gear this morning....
About 40.......wishing I was pumping shells through the mossy...

Downtown cumming !
Lol


----------



## trapperrandall (Aug 4, 2011)

Yea ive seen allot of local geese. The same ones that i have seen since last year.lol Still tears me up though.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

i havent started seeing any geese flock up yet. I work in Peachtree City and its usually chocked full of honkers when their here. I havent heard nor seen any yet. Havent seen any teal yet either. planning on just joy riding the river this weekend jsut to take a peek at whats out there. probably just turn into a fishing trip...


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 4, 2011)

Im a little further North than pretty much everyone on here except FISHNDINTY and a few others. I haven't seen any teal yet but the geese out here near Memphis are starting to get flocked up and make their daily routine. I got 28 days before I lay down next to a cow pond and help the farmer get rid of the "poop machines."


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2011)

*seafood*



USMC0844 said:


> Im a little further North than pretty much everyone on here except FISHNDINTY and a few others. I haven't seen any teal yet but the geese out here near Memphis are starting to get flocked up and make their daily routine. I got 28 days before I lay down next to a cow pond and help the farmer get rid of the "poop machines."


You can tell me some warstories when were eaten seafood soon.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 7, 2011)

havent seen any teal yet, saw some geese in small flocks driving down the road.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2011)

VERY good Goose numbers out There, Have not seen any teal.
Larry


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 7, 2011)

I am seeing bluewings on several swamps up here.  It's coming.  I have no idea why they are here already...it's still hot as heck


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2011)

*I posted the other day I have seen*



fishndinty said:


> I am seeing bluewings on several swamps up here.  It's coming.  I have no idea why they are here already...it's still hot as heck


 afew flocks of teal and some good goose numbers to.


----------



## Corey (Aug 8, 2011)

I have seen alot of geese on cowetta country, we hade a flock 
of 20 land on the softball field last night while the girls were 
playing.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 8, 2011)

Geese EVERYWHERE! I also saw my first teal of the season in Monroe County last night.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 9, 2011)

We've got some BWT in a pond close by right now.  Not many, just 5 or 6 in the group but more are coming!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Aug 9, 2011)

I am not trying to ask for anybody's spots, but are there areas where Teal are more prone to be?  I have shot ducks (river/farm ponds) my whole life, but have only managed to kill a couple of teal.  If someone could tell me an idea of what type of surrounding, food source, etc to look for, I will put in all the scouting work myself.  

Thanks!


----------



## kscoggins (Aug 9, 2011)

Sometime ago, I read or saw on a show that Teal's migration isn't triggered by the weather, but more triggered by the length of days.  Days are definitely getting shorter now.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Aug 9, 2011)

The geese are here hot and heavy but no teal yet.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 11, 2011)

whoever said geese arent around augusta just hasnt found the right spot yet..... seen at least two big groups of 100 plus...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 11, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> whoever said geese arent around augusta just hasnt found the right spot yet..... seen at least two big groups of 100 plus...



i didnt say that there werent any...said hadnt SEEN any.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2011)

*Do they still plant that fld on the SC side of the lake at Plum creek*

I killed  a bunch of geese on that side of the lake


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2011)

they are there..... just gotta find them.... also seen a bunch of resident ducks over on the river...


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2011)

*Down near the dam*

on S creek? I think they call that island horse shoe island . you know thats in SC


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2011)

no sir... down a lil further...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2011)

but thats why i buy a carolina liscense


----------



## king george (Aug 12, 2011)

I've  been in tenn. working, the past few weeks the geese have been coming through.give em time their coming


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 12, 2011)

Geese are here, but no teal, scouted this am for 2 hrs and no teal. But early goose season should be good way out here.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2011)

thats a good report


----------



## across the river (Aug 12, 2011)

kscoggins said:


> Sometime ago, I read or saw on a show that Teal's migration isn't triggered by the weather, but more triggered by the length of days.  Days are definitely getting shorter now.



The length of the day may trigger them to start, but teal (blue wing) are very sensitive to the weather fronts.   You can watch birds for several days, and then a front will come through and they will be gone.  It can make it very aggravating to try to hunt them during the early season.


----------



## Railroadman15 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am not a big waterfowl Hunter yet but I was wondering if anyone could steer me and my buddy in the right direction at Clark's hill. My buddy hunted big water in North Carolina his whole life but is not to familiar with the hill. So will someone give me some scouting tips please ?


----------



## vrooom (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow!  Sounds like the goose migration is really getting started!  I can't believe they are here already!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2011)

railroad drop me a line.... im always looking for others to hunt with on the hill


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 13, 2011)

i saw some teal yesterday afternoon. they went by so fast my hat blew off. lil rascals had the afterburners in full effect. probably at the beach by now.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 13, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Wow!  Sounds like the goose migration is really getting started!  I can't believe they are here already!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 13, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Wow!  Sounds like the goose migration is really getting started!  I can't believe they are here already!



thank you!  somebody finally gets it!


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 13, 2011)

Spotted some 10 geese cruising above some trees last weekend while training my pointer.  Single BWT and Fulvous Whistlers while scouting 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Heard I flock flying over about midnight last night. I hope these last few cool morning don't push them any more south......


----------



## clent586 (Aug 14, 2011)

Saw a small group of lessers last week, maybe a Huchison or two mixed in. I think the Giants are finally starting to trickle in. I guess they will be moving through soon and then on to Puerto Rico or somwhere else.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 14, 2011)

I cringe every time a cool front pushes in.....


----------



## clent586 (Aug 14, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> I cringe every time a cool front pushes in.....



I cringe every time I see your avatar


----------



## bhamby (Aug 14, 2011)

i dont know about the teal but the geese are here. i hope they stick around till opening morning


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 15, 2011)

My parents said they are having 40-50 geese land on their property in Chattooga every day. Goose numbers are looking real good for this year. Teal are still hanging a little further North.


----------



## kscoggins (Aug 15, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> My parents said they are having 40-50 geese land on their property in Chattooga every day. Goose numbers are looking real good for this year. Teal are still hanging a little further North.



Let me know if you need some help with them geese.  I love hearing them fat jokers make a thud or even better a splash. Got dekes and t shot!


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 15, 2011)

kscoggins said:


> Let me know if you need some help with them geese.  I love hearing them fat jokers make a thud or even better a splash. Got dekes and t shot!



Tshot is WAY overkill.  3.5 inch number 1s are our favorite load for geese all season in OH.  Mostly because they kill the snot out of ducks out a long way and pattern pretty densely to boot.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 15, 2011)

There is no teal here in Fla.
Larry


----------



## kscoggins (Aug 15, 2011)

They ain't overkill when u got a case of 3.5", 1-5/8oz of t shot to burn. Ain't gonna shoot em at Woodies. Lol


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 15, 2011)

kscoggins said:


> They ain't overkill when u got a case of 3.5", 1-5/8oz of t shot to burn. Ain't gonna shoot em at Woodies. Lol



Let em get out a ways


----------



## kscoggins (Aug 16, 2011)

Up here in Ga the geese do migrate in sometimes.......all the way from a golf course in Alabama.lol.


----------



## bhamby (Aug 16, 2011)

kscoggins said:


> Up here in Ga the geese do migrate in sometimes.......all the way from a golf course in Alabama.lol.



or somebody's dove field


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 17, 2011)

Lots of bluewings around.  They blew in on a (mid 70s) cold front a couple nights ago!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Saw around 25 BWT and 4 GWT along with 60+ geese on a scouting trip wednesday.  Midways up the state. . . .or maybe a little further.


----------



## Gofish206 (Aug 23, 2011)

I just saw a group of about 70+ geese fly over south Cobb dr. And 285!!!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 23, 2011)

Peachtree City golf courses are loaded. need to call red jacket and get me a suppressor and go to Dicks Sporting Goods and get me some Nike's lol

I have seen loads of geese everywhere.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 24, 2011)

I was cutting hay yesturday  and  I saw geese everywhere .
Larry


----------

